# How NOT to make DIY wooden yoyos



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

How NOT to make DIY wooden yoyos using a DIY drill mini lathe. It was a totally fun disaster.

I decided that it would be fun to make some home-made wooden yoyos for my kids (but really, for me). I don't have a lathe and didn't know how to make circles in the size that I need (about 8-10cm or about 3 inches).

The obvious solution was to try and make a mini lathe from a drill!

The results were... less than spectacular, but at least I had some fun along the way.

After the fact, it occurred to me that there are waaaaay easier ways to do this -- like with a hole saw. I'll be trying that this weekend for sure as it seems dead easy in comparison.

Music at the end of the video is by Jahzzar, and is a cool song called "The Wrong Way". You can see more of their stuff here: http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Jahzzar/


----------

